
Google Places API returning a 502 - aembleton
We&#x27;re getting a 502 from Google Places API.  The only mention I can so far find on the internet is this on Twitter:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=places%20api%20502&amp;src=typd<p>Anyone else experiencing this?
======
Doublon
Also facing this.

[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/68937777](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/68937777)

------
lhopki01
Even an unauthenticated request returns a 502.

[https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/place/nearbysearch/json...](https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/place/nearbysearch/json?location=-33.8670522,151.1957362&radius=500&type=restaurant&keyword=cruise&key=YOUR_API_KEY)

------
lhopki01
We're seeing that too.

------
rocgf
It is definitely down.

------
Plough_Jogger
+1

